# New lights



## kor (Dec 22, 2015)

I finally broke down and bought some really good lights for photography. What a difference! 


View attachment 168010View attachment 168011


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow... So that's how they make the white background. Nice bottles!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 22, 2015)

Those pictures are very nice and I like the Waner's Safe Diabetes cure bottle.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 23, 2015)

Got to love the mouth on those tippecanoe's.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 23, 2015)

kor said:


> I finally broke down and bought some really good lights for photography. What a difference!



Nice bottles, nice images!  How about describing your new lights and the set-up you used to produce the images.  Many of us might benefit from your experience.


----------



## kor (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!


Harry Pristis said:


> Nice bottles, nice images!  How about describing your new lights and the set-up you used to produce the images.  Many of us might benefit from your experience.



Sure thing. I threw together a quick pic to show my basic set-up. You need to adjust  the light up/down and farther/closer to the bottle depending on your  camera settings and strength of your lights. I put a white piece of card stock behind mine and really use the over head light for back lighting. This helps the bottle and the background look more separate. 
View attachment 168041

The lights I bought are here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V9VON2U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice!  Daylight CFLs are a boon to our image-making!  I use CFLs, color-corrected flourescents, and even color-corrected LEDs for some purposes.


----------



## ScottBSA (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice photos.
Thanks for the info on your set up as well.  Some day I'll figure it out as well.

Scott


----------

